# ....Killington = EPIC FAIL!!!!



## Highway Star (Jul 7, 2011)

Taking down the South Ridge Triple with no replacement lift planned.

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=32424

It's the incredible shrinking mountain!!!!


----------



## Watatic Skier (Jul 7, 2011)

Though its not confirmed that its a permanent thing, it seems pretty silly. Atleast I can claim to be one of the people who rode around that crazy turn.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks...finally an alternative thread to the Cannon Mountain lease and environment saga


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2011)

If it's true then I'm bummed that I never got to ride that crazy thing.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jul 7, 2011)

Leave it up to Killington to trump Cannon........

Although the lift is removed, you will still be able to acess all the terrain correct?  It sucks that you will have to Skye Peak on busy days.  I could be wrong, but this is how it would work correct?


----------



## Glenn (Jul 7, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Thanks...finally an alternative thread to the Cannon Mountain lease and environment saga



x2!

We need a good mid Summer Killington thread! :-D


----------



## Puck it (Jul 7, 2011)

I heard they are replacing it with a double cahir for $4M and the NH gov't is paying for it.  Killington seceded from from Vt to NH. Remember.


----------



## Nick (Jul 7, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Thanks...finally an alternative thread to the Cannon Mountain lease and environment saga



:smash: who knew there were other mountains?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2011)

Two ways to look at it

A. It really sucks that you can't lap that terrain anymore

B. It will be an even better place to find fresh tracks on a powder day because people can't lap it


----------



## pepperdawg (Jul 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Two ways to look at it
> 
> A. It really sucks that you can't lap that terrain anymore
> 
> B. It will be an even better place to find fresh tracks on a powder day because people can't lap it



Mmmmm jug(handle)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2011)

How often were they even running the lift these days?  I've only skied K early/late season for the past 10 years or so, so it's been a long time since I was there and those trails were open. 

 As a kid I skied that part of the mountain quite a bit.  It's a cool, quiet area of the mountain.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 7, 2011)

typically they ran it on weekends and holidays.   

I wonder if it failed inspection or something?   

They could just be doing maintenance, but there has been deafening silence from K.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2011)

Think they are just pushing the debris into the woods?


----------



## powhunter (Jul 7, 2011)

I know for a fact that lift will be spinning come winter

Steveo


----------



## Nick (Jul 7, 2011)

Good question for the AZ challenge >


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> Good question for the AZ challenge >



Think you'll get an answer?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2011)

Highway Star said:


> Taking down the South Ridge Triple with no replacement lift planned.
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=32424
> 
> It's the incredible shrinking mountain!!!!


 
What? Really? :blink:

Edit:  just looked at the thread and it could be a number of things including, as mentioned, (1) new sheaves, (2) new counterweight, or most likely, (3) new haul rope.  I imagine we would have heard something from them when they did the PR for the demolition of the Peak Lodge.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Think they are just pushing the debris into the woods?


 
:lol:


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 7, 2011)

Check that thread again., Just doing work on the rope.


----------



## Nick (Jul 7, 2011)

Drama :roll:


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 7, 2011)

Can we please go back to talking about Cannon now?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome back HS!


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Check that thread again., Just doing work on the rope.



More to it than that, in a positive way


----------



## millerm277 (Jul 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> How often were they even running the lift these days?  I've only skied K early/late season for the past 10 years or so, so it's been a long time since I was there and those trails were open.



Every weekend day it has cover, it's been running lately. Natural snow only, but still....Killington gets a lot of snow, and those trails (although South facing) are pretty well suited to it. Except the middle part of The Jug, which is unskiable in an hour or two.

I'm not a big tree skier, so the South Ridge is honestly one of the areas of Killington that matter to me the most. A great pod, and one of the few places that still develop excellent natural bumps.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> Welcome back HS!



:lol:


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> What? Really? :blink:
> 
> Edit:  just looked at the thread and it could be a number of things including, as mentioned, (1) new sheaves, (2) new counterweight, or most likely, (3) new haul rope.  I imagine we would have heard something from them when they did the PR for the demolition of the Peak Lodge.



I really doubt that Killington would sink big money into a 1977 Yan lift that is slated for replacement.

I speculate that the insurance companies are doing audits on lifts after the Sugarloaf debacle last December.  A 1977 Yan that hasn't been well-maintained might not be insurable.


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> Welcome back HS!



Exactly! haha.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 8, 2011)

I take that back. Looks like it's coming down for some type of eventually replacement.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 8, 2011)

Trail Boss mentioned it briefly but with the demolition of the summit lodge, (I will not miss that building) maybe some additional vert/terrain, a lift realignment might make the pod better.  There is some great stuff on the return side of the current chair.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I really doubt that Killington would sink big money into a 1977 Yan lift that is slated for replacement.
> 
> I speculate that the insurance companies are doing audits on lifts after the Sugarloaf debacle last December. A 1977 Yan that hasn't been well-maintained might not be insurable.


 
But I read on KZone that a poster called the mountain and that was the answer that they got.  At any rate I will be up there this summer and will investigate......


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 8, 2011)

Killington is being quiet about the whole thing.  Nobody has confirmed anything officially


----------



## Glenn (Jul 8, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Killington is being quiet about the whole thing.  Nobody has confirmed anything officially



That's kinda strange. Areas are usually pretty excited about a new lift.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That's kinda strange. Areas are usually pretty excited about a new lift.


 
...unless the State condemns it and forces them to replace it, ala Castlerock Double in 2001.


----------



## 57stevey (Jul 8, 2011)

I haven't been there in 20+ years but remember riding the lift with the turn. Do they still have a crazy Poma lift as well? I remember hanging around watching it launch people.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 8, 2011)

SUV Steve said:


> I haven't been there in 20+ years but remember riding the lift with the turn. Do they still have a crazy Poma lift as well? I remember hanging around watching it launch people.



since you were there they put in 2 wheels on the turn instead of the 1 which you probably rode.  Made it a little less severe.

Snowdon poma is still there, still launching people.


----------



## Angus (Jul 8, 2011)

An infrequent Killington skier but if this is true, it's sad. My 9 year old loved that chair lift - we would have skied the terrain off of it all day - btw: the terrain was fun stuff - especially the natural snow trails as I remember. She also enjoyed the Poma lift which I recall had some good terrain to the skiers' left


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 8, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:





Nick said:


> Exactly! haha.



See!  You DO get me!!!


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> I take that back. Looks like it's coming down for some type of eventually replacement.



Eventually when? Sounds like good challenge Q&A to me 8)


----------



## bigbob (Jul 8, 2011)

From todays Insider Blog

Killington Resort is retiring the unique triangle configured South Ridge Triple Chair, built in 1977, this summer. This chairlift has been removed, as it has reached the end of its service life. A replacement chairlift will be added in the future and this particular terrain will still be accessible via the K-1 Express Gondola.


----------



## Angus (Jul 8, 2011)

my daughter just said "What! That's mean. I loved that lift!"


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2011)

The link to the Killington Insider page:
http://www.killington.com/winter/beast/blog/authors/tom/summer-improvement-projects-under

I'm actually kind of happy about this.   South Ridge is going to have a great surface this winter.   If you know how to navigate the mountain, it's pretty easy to grab 2 or 3 runs there every day without it feeling like it's a huge detour.


----------



## millerm277 (Jul 10, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I'm actually kind of happy about this.   South Ridge is going to have a great surface this winter.   If you know how to navigate the mountain, it's pretty easy to grab 2 or 3 runs there every day without it feeling like it's a huge detour.



While true, it still makes it a pod of trails that you can't lap, which is rather ridiculous, plus it now makes it impossible to escape from Bear without taking the Skye Peak Quad, unless they reopen the prior GE route for the season.

The way they're going about it says to me that it's insurance/inspection issues, probably their own fault for not maintaining it.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 10, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> While true, it still makes it a pod of trails that you can't lap, which is rather ridiculous, plus it now makes it impossible to escape from Bear without taking the Skye Peak Quad, unless they reopen the prior GE route for the season.
> 
> The way they're going about it says to me that it's insurance/inspection issues, probably their own fault for not maintaining it.



...and I'm happy because you're not going to be lapping South Ridge.      Most people won't bother with it.  

I can't wait to ski Jug when it's not totally scraped off to rock ledge by the tourists.

And that chair was a 1977 Yan at the end of its service life.   It wasn't worth throwing money at it since they already knew it had to be replaced.


----------



## skiadikt (Jul 10, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> While true, it still makes it a pod of trails that you can't lap, which is rather ridiculous, plus it now makes it impossible to escape from Bear without taking the Skye Peak Quad, unless they reopen the prior GE route for the season.
> 
> The way they're going about it says to me that it's insurance/inspection issues, probably their own fault for not maintaining it.



not the main reason ... apparently with work to begin shortly on the removal of the peak lodge they felt they'd take advantage of the fact that they'd have the equipment available to also remove the srt at this time. kill two birds with one stone and have a leg up on ultimately replacing it with the snowden quad when that's replaced.

in the interim, the surface quality will be better but there are days when you just want to do laps on those trails. also it provided quick easy to the canyon from bear.

doubt they'd reopen the old ge/crossover route through the stash and across skyeburst again.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 10, 2011)

skiadikt said:


> doubt they'd reopen the old ge/crossover route through the stash and across skyeburst again.



There might be a few days when the Skye Peak Express is totally jammed where they have to.   ...or at least they'll look the other way if people go around the fences.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 10, 2011)

skiadikt said:


> not the main reason ... apparently with work to begin shortly on the removal of the peak lodge they felt they'd take advantage of the fact that they'd have the equipment available to also remove the srt at this time. kill two birds with one stone and have a leg up on ultimately replacing it with the snowden quad when that's replaced.
> 
> in the interim, the surface quality will be better but there are days when you just want to do laps on those trails. also it provided quick easy to the canyon from bear.
> 
> doubt they'd reopen the old ge/crossover route through the stash and across skyeburst again.


Problem is the Dew Tour. Peak season, at Skye, and the crossover has to be blocked.

Sucks for anyone who starts at Bear and skis the Canyon a lot, especially with as packed as the SPQ already got. Hopefully it's only two seasons and they immediately follow up the Peak Lodge with Snowdon.


----------



## drewfidelic (Jul 12, 2011)

It's a shame that they're removing this lift, because it is so odd and unique. But I can certainly understand not sinking money into a lift that's due to be replaced and not absolutely essential for operations.


----------



## millerm277 (Jul 12, 2011)

drewfidelic said:


> It's a shame that they're removing this lift, because it is so odd and unique. But I can certainly understand not sinking money into a lift that's due to be replaced and not absolutely essential for operations.



In all honesty, it's not like they would have needed to "sink money" into this lift to wind up with it not "reaching the end of it's service life". They just needed to paint it.

Now, the painting would probably cost $20-40k, but that's a lot less than having to replace a lift. Considering the limited use the lift gets, there's no reason that I see that it actually needs to be mechanically replaced with proper maintenance, there are plenty of similar vintage Yans running out west daily. (Kirkwood is practically made of Yan lifts, for one).


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> In all honesty, it's not like they would have needed to "sink money" into this lift to wind up with it not "reaching the end of it's service life". They just needed to paint it.
> 
> Now, the painting would probably cost $20-40k, but that's a lot less than having to replace a lift. Considering the limited use the lift gets, there's no reason that I see that it actually needs to be mechanically replaced with proper maintenance, there are plenty of similar vintage Yans running out west daily. (Kirkwood is practically made of Yan lifts, for one).



That's along the lines of what I was thinking...  That 1977 wasn't all that old for a lift that's been maintained.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 12, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> In all honesty, it's not like they would have needed to "sink money" into this lift to wind up with it not "reaching the end of it's service life". They just needed to paint it.
> 
> Now, the painting would probably cost $20-40k, but that's a lot less than having to replace a lift. Considering the limited use the lift gets, there's no reason that I see that it actually needs to be mechanically replaced with proper maintenance, there are plenty of similar vintage Yans running out west daily. (Kirkwood is practically made of Yan lifts, for one).


 
True.  Assuming that the bullwheel was fixed (the only real serious issue with Yan fixed grips), and that it was maintained, that lift could have gone a lot longer.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 12, 2011)

My guess is due to the jerking motion transmitted to the grips and chair basket, cracks were found during the inspection and management felt it would be to costly to retrofit.
 I have a crappy cell phone pictures of supposedly replaced tower tops showing sheave trains on both sides of the tower on the return side of the chair. It may run again. I cannot verify the location of where the picture was taken so I will not post. I may have some better pictures soon.


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 12, 2011)

the top is flat, mid-station busted, slow, long ride, hardly ran
the lift sucked, but clearly a sucky lift is better than no lift


----------



## Glenn (Jul 13, 2011)

Wonder if it was just easier to to take it down and sell it. Maybe it's more of a "break even" situation.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 13, 2011)

This makes me both sad that it's coming down for a host of forementioned reasons, but also glad that I got to ride it and have my 7 year old daughter experience "the turn" last February.  I still haven't told her that what she described as "the coolest chairlift ever" won't be there anymore


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 13, 2011)

bigbob said:


> My guess is due to the jerking motion transmitted to the grips and chair basket, cracks were found during the inspection and management felt it would be to costly to retrofit.
> I have a crappy cell phone pictures of supposedly replaced tower tops showing sheave trains on both sides of the tower on the return side of the chair. It may run again. I cannot verify the location of where the picture was taken so I will not post. I may have some better pictures soon.


 
COOL STORY BRO.


Post the pic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2011)

it's 2011 Highway Star it's "Cool Story Hansel".   "Bro" is 1999.  At least update to "Brah"


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> the top is flat, mid-station busted, slow, long ride, hardly ran
> the lift sucked, but clearly a sucky lift is better than no lift


 
+ 1.  It never really did what they wanted it to do.  IIRC Pres Smith saw a triangle lift in Europe and HAD TO HAVE ONE.  The reason was that it would serve beginner terrain for early season skiing and allow folks to load at the midstation to avoid skiing lower.  Well, it didn't really work out that way so there was no need for the mid station.  I would be interested to see what they do because it is an area that is underused and could compliment the Glades Triple.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 13, 2011)

he had to have it purely for the cool factor when going around the turn?  Because they certainly could have reversed it and made the turn on the down side with no passngers...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> he had to have it purely for the cool factor when going around the turn? Because they certainly could have reversed it and made the turn on the down side with no passngers...


 
I think that the turn station was for loading actually, or meant to be used for loading.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> + 1.  It never really did what they wanted it to do.  IIRC Pres Smith saw a triangle lift in Europe and HAD TO HAVE ONE.  The reason was that it would serve beginner terrain for early season skiing and allow folks to load at the midstation to avoid skiing lower.  Well, it didn't really work out that way so there was no need for the mid station.  I would be interested to see what they do because it is an area that is underused and could compliment the Glades Triple.



Underused?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Underused?


 
Underutilized, yes.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Underutilized, yes.



Since when? There have been plenty of riders when the lift was running. And plenty of tracks when not

You can't make stuff up. Did you even ski at K last year?


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jul 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> + 1.  It never really did what they wanted it to do.  IIRC Pres Smith saw a triangle lift in Europe and HAD TO HAVE ONE.  The reason was that it would serve beginner terrain for early season skiing and allow folks to load at the midstation to avoid skiing lower.  Well, it didn't really work out that way so there was no need for the mid station.  I would be interested to see what they do because it is an area that is underused and could compliment the Glades Triple.



The turn isn't necessary for a midstation though.  MRG's single and the  old Killington Peak double (I think) had midstation loading without a  turn.  Does it have to do with the location of the beginner terrain  versus the expert terrain, and the desire to have the base of the lift  in a certain place?  I can see how a desire for the base to be in one  place and the midstation to be in a place off line with the base and top  would cause the need for the triangle.



SkiDork said:


> he had to have it purely for the cool factor when going around the turn?  Because they certainly could have reversed it and made the turn on the down side with no passngers...



If it was about terrain layout, then they couldn't have reversed it.

Ignore "---" in below.  Couldn't get it to work with spaces

                  TOP
                                                    ----------------beginner's terrain

expert terrain                                         -----------------------MID

                  BOTTOM

Only way to get round trips on beginner's terrain, while maintaining a desired top and bottom of the lift, is to have the triangle going in a way that the riders have to go on the triangle.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2011)

kcyanks1 said:


> The turn isn't necessary for a midstation though. MRG's single and the old Killington Peak double (I think) had midstation loading without a turn.


 
Yes, you're right.  



> Does it have to do with the location of the beginner terrain versus the expert terrain, and the desire to have the base of the lift in a certain place? I can see how a desire for the base to be in one place and the midstation to be in a place off line with the base and top would cause the need for the triangle.


 
Yes, this was the case here.  

And how have you been?  Did you make it up to VT much this past season to ski?


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 16, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> + 1.  It never really did what they wanted it to do.  IIRC Pres Smith saw a triangle lift in Europe and HAD TO HAVE ONE.  The reason was that it would serve beginner terrain for early season skiing and allow folks to load at the midstation to avoid skiing lower.  Well, it didn't really work out that way so there was no need for the mid station.  I would be interested to see what they do because it is an area that is underused and could compliment the Glades Triple.



Plus let's not forget the long term expansion plan was actually up off of Northeast Passage and South Ridge, so both of those lifts were going to be feeder lifts...until they started looking between K and Pico instead.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbob said:


> My guess is due to the jerking motion transmitted to the grips and chair basket, cracks were found during the inspection and management felt it would be to costly to retrofit.
> I have a crappy cell phone pictures of supposedly replaced tower tops showing sheave trains on both sides of the tower on the return side of the chair. It may run again. I cannot verify the location of where the picture was taken so I will not post. I may have some better pictures soon.



Well, that certainly is interesting if it turns out to be true.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 17, 2011)

bigbob said:


> My guess is due to the jerking motion transmitted to the grips and chair basket, cracks were found during the inspection and management felt it would be to costly to retrofit.
> I have a crappy cell phone pictures of supposedly replaced tower tops showing sheave trains on both sides of the tower on the return side of the chair. It may run again. I cannot verify the location of where the picture was taken so I will not post. I may have some better pictures soon.



Wouldn't that jerking motion be no different that the jerking motion on any charlift at the top and bottom bullwheel?


----------



## bigbob (Jul 17, 2011)

jaytrem said:


> Wouldn't that jerking motion be no different that the jerking motion on any charlift at the top and bottom bullwheel?



Chair is not loaded at the top and bottom. Like I said, it's my guess. Got any ideas why it is at the end of it's life well ahead of normal lifts lives?


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 17, 2011)

bigbob said:


> Chair is not loaded at the top and bottom. Like I said, it's my guess. Got any ideas why it is at the end of it's life well ahead of normal lifts lives?



Oh yeah, hadn't thought of that. DUH!!!    I alwys thought it would be a good idea to redo it to run in the opposite direction.  But only to cut down on the ride time.  Could have fixed that potential problem also.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I don't think that the SRT is going to be spinning. From my Friday outing: 

















What a mess: 






The chairs were pretty shot: 






New grips on some: 











Yan pylons that were set in poured concrete: 






Erosion. Better call the authorities.....
















A lost relic: 






Not sure why some pylons were cut and others left in place:






Also note that some were repainted a while back and others left to weather. Spooky:


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice pics.  Wonder if they'll sell the chairs?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Nice pics. Wonder if they'll sell the chairs?


 
They probably won't be reused.  They were in pretty bad shape from weathering as you can see.  Some were bent when removed.  My sense is that they are scrap.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Aug 10, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> They probably won't be reused.  They were in pretty bad shape from weathering as you can see.  Some were bent when removed.  My sense is that they are scrap.



Sold to individuals who want to add it as a chair or conversation piece.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Sold to individuals who want to add it as a chair or conversation piece.


 
Oh no, I know that was what he was asking, but my sense is that the Beast doesn't stoop to gimmicky things like that with its chairs.  

(Instead they go in one of my junk piles around the mountain to rust away.   )


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Aug 10, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Oh no, I know that was what he was asking, but my sense is that the Beast doesn't stoop to gimmicky things like that with its chairs.
> 
> (Instead they go in one of my junk piles around the mountain to rust away.   )



Gotcha


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 10, 2011)

It'd be cool if the did sell them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> It'd be cool if the did sell them.


 
Again, the Beast does not deal in niceties and does not look to be cool.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 10, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Again, the Beast does not deal in niceties and does not look to be cool.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2011)

SkiDork said:


>


 
The new spokesperson!  :lol:


----------



## millerm277 (Aug 10, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Oh no, I know that was what he was asking, but my sense is that the Beast doesn't stoop to gimmicky things like that with its chairs.
> 
> (Instead they go in one of my junk piles around the mountain to rust away.   )



They're known for stockpiling lift components, and I know I've heard multiple people mention about them having a warehouse of such stuff. The number of frankenlifts they've put together seems to indicate that it's true.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 10, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> They're known for stockpiling lift components, and I know I've heard multiple people mention about them having a warehouse of such stuff. The number of frankenlifts they've put together seems to indicate that it's true.



And I don't think that its unreasonable to think that they might have 2 or 3 more lifts in the coming years to add to that stock pile of parts.  The Snowdon triple and possibly the quad whenver they get around to putting the seemingly inevitable high speed quad or 6 pack on Snowdon and I also don't think it's that far fetched an idea to see K taking out one of the Snowshed doubles in the coming years.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> They're known for stockpiling lift components, and I know I've heard multiple people mention about them having a warehouse of such stuff. The number of frankenlifts they've put together seems to indicate that it's true.


 
That is true and there is nothing wrong with it at all.  But they (or their predecessors to be fair since the stuff I've seen has been there for a while) aren't really preserving them, but rather just dumping them here and there.  

A few years back I don't think any of us would have imagined having a discussion about Killington removing lifts instead of installing them.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 10, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> A few years back I don't think any of us would have imagined having a discussion about Killington removing lifts instead of installing them.



You could just as easily rewrite this sentence and switch "mountains/mountain parts" for "lifts"


----------



## tjd (Aug 10, 2011)

Epic FAIL indeed!  We used SRT all the time to drop into the Canyon easily, avoiding the long lines at the box!  

>  this particular terrain will still be accessible via the K-1 Express Gondola
This sucks - long lines, a ride up in the box...  

We always loved the two "jerky turns" half way up...


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone ever see the boneyard they have between Snowdon and Rams Head?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 11, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Anyone ever see the boneyard they have between Snowdon and Rams Head?


 
No.  I take it that the road leading out of the Snowdon base area and into the woods leads to that area?


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 11, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> No.  I take it that the road leading out of the Snowdon base area and into the woods leads to that area?



Exactly.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 11, 2011)

Hopefully I will be walking my beloved staircase in about 2 months


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 11, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Hopefully I will be walking my beloved staircase in about 2 months



3 is more like it...


----------



## catskills (Aug 11, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Thanks...finally an alternative thread to the Cannon Mountain lease and environment saga



Well we haven't discussed Belleayre this summer and Belleayre was in the news today.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 11, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Exactly.


 
I'd go and look, but last week two Rutland guys *stole $6,000 worth of copper* from the Mountain and security has been all over the place up here.  You get weird looks if you are hiking on the trails or just out and about.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

Bad news.  The scrap pile tonight has lots of the former SRT in it.  Crushed pylons, pieces of the terminal, and even looks like some of the drive as well :blink:  The bullwheel was in there too.  All broken and crushed from the demo equipment.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 18, 2011)

How is that bad news? Its a funky old lift that was past its prime. 

Bad news is they took it down, but who cares what they do with the remains of a lift noone would want in the first place.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Nice pics. Wonder if they'll sell the chairs?


 
Well, regarding selling chairs, I think we got our answer.  Last night I noticed a dumpster loaded with old chairs in an area that is blocked off from traffic.  The chairs are not from the SRT, but if I had to guess, from Pico since they are bright blue.  I could on see the hangers but there were maybe 6-10 or so in the dumpster.  The area will remain undisclosed.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 23, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, regarding selling chairs, I think we got our answer.  Last night I noticed a dumpster loaded with old chairs in an area that is blocked off from traffic.  The chairs are not from the SRT, but if I had to guess, from Pico since they are bright blue.  I could on see the hangers but there were maybe 6-10 or so in the dumpster.  The area will remain undisclosed.



Why do you think this is such a big deal? If you want a chair, go and ask for it! 

This isn't Area 51.

Hey Guys, Take a ride up/down *VALE ROAD* and keep your eyes open!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Why do you think this is such a big deal? If you want a chair, go and ask for it!
> 
> This isn't Area 51.
> 
> Hey Guys, Take a ride up/down *VALE ROAD* and keep your eyes open!


 
I've been questioned by the mountain security for just walking along the roads.  They had a break-in a few weeks ago in which two guys stole a sh&*load of copper from the mountain.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 23, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I've been questioned by the mountain security for just walking along the roads.  They had a break-in a few weeks ago in which two guys stole a sh&*load of copper from the mountain.



I was as well getting a blow job one night in the parking lot in a snowstorm. They are still the useless mall cops that let the theft occur.   Don't forget the car break-ins,  B&E's, etc that always occur in the area. The cops need to arrest the meth heads on their way up from Rutland.

Again, if anyone wants a chair, just ask one of the guys in the Admin Building.


----------



## mlkrgr (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think its out of the question that one or both of the Snowshed doubles gets removed. I've never seen any more than one of them run the past few years and even then, not too many people seem to ride that lift even during the busiest days when the SRT even would load people on almost every chair. I think a Snowdon high speed lift is next in line. I think I'll agree that it sucks for weekend people, but I think if you ski midweek, it wouldn't make that much of a difference. After all, I do notice that the upper Skyeship area (the area that runs along stage II of the gondola is less crowded since they installed the Skye Peak HSQ. So hopefully with a Snowdon HSQ, this may become the new area to avoid crowds. Though, I think with the SRT being removed, its going to make the Skye Peak HSQ unbearably crowded during peak weekends because its going to force people down to Bear. But then again, it'll reduce traffic on the trails in this area. Maybe they should have made the Skye Peak HSQ a 6 pack. I wouldn't be surprised if they regret this and then decide to put a 6 pack in Snowdon as a result and try to market the hell out of it to try to bring some traffic from Bear to Snowdon.


----------



## skiadikt (Aug 24, 2011)

mlkrgr said:


> I don't think its out of the question that one or both of the Snowshed doubles gets removed. I've never seen any more than one of them run the past few years and even then, not too many people seem to ride that lift even during the busiest days when the SRT even would load people on almost every chair. I think a Snowdon high speed lift is next in line. I think I'll agree that it sucks for weekend people, but I think if you ski midweek, it wouldn't make that much of a difference. After all, I do notice that the upper Skyeship area (the area that runs along stage II of the gondola is less crowded since they installed the Skye Peak HSQ. So hopefully with a Snowdon HSQ, this may become the new area to avoid crowds. Though, I think with the SRT being removed, its going to make the Skye Peak HSQ unbearably crowded during peak weekends because its going to force people down to Bear. But then again, it'll reduce traffic on the trails in this area. Maybe they should have made the Skye Peak HSQ a 6 pack. I wouldn't be surprised if they regret this and then decide to put a 6 pack in Snowdon as a result and try to market the hell out of it to try to bring some traffic from Bear to Snowdon.



the problem on snowdon is if you increase the uphill capacity where are you going to put all the skiers. the 2 mixing bowls on snowdon are already the most dangerous (overcrowded) areas on the mtn, never mind trashing the snow quality.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd much prefer to see them put a new straight line lift in the South Ridge area first & add snow making. It doesn't have to be a high speed lift but it would be nice if they ran it weekdays unlike the old lift. 
Snowdon is just fine the way it is. I'm not there on weekends but during the week with only the quad running it is never crowded, even when there are lines for some of the other lifts. If they wanted to upgrade the lift to a HSQ they could do the same thing as was done with the Skye Peak quad. They wouldn't even need to buy new chairs for the Snowdon quad just change the grips on the existing chairs. The old Skye Peak chairs were to uncomfortable to re-use. If anyone remembers when Okemo first put in their South Face quad it was a fixed grip chair & was converted into a high speed lift the next season using the same chairs. Just my opinion.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 25, 2011)

Killington management has already made clear that the Snowdon Quad will be replaced, most likely with a high-speed quad. I don’t see the need for a six-pack there, and indeed it could be counter-productive. It was probably a mistake _not_ to put a six-pack along the Skye Peak Express Quad alignment, but for the time being that ship has sailed. I agree that the lines at the SPQ could be very annoying on peak days, without the South Ridge Triple as an alternative route out of Bear. The prevailing rumor is that the Snowdon Quad equipment will be installed on the old South Ridge Triple return alignment, but when that happens is an open question.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 25, 2011)

oakapple said:


> Killington management has already made clear that the Snowdon Quad will be replaced, most likely with a high-speed quad. I don’t see the need for a six-pack there, and indeed it could be counter-productive. It was probably a mistake _not_ to put a six-pack along the Skye Peak Express Quad alignment, but for the time being that ship has sailed. I agree that the lines at the SPQ could be very annoying on peak days, without the South Ridge Triple as an alternative route out of Bear. *The prevailing rumor* is that the Snowdon Quad equipment will be installed on the old South Ridge Triple return alignment, but when that happens is an open question.



Where did you hear that?


----------



## Nick (Aug 25, 2011)

FYI Killington indicated today they will likely be participating in the next round of the AZ Challenge


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

You can still access the old snowshed cross over from Bear no?  Or is that higher up on Skyeburst and not accessible from Bear?  It's been a long time since I've skied K any other time than early or late season, so my memory of the trail set up on that side of the mountain is a bit foggy.

I thought I had read in recent years that they'd blocked off that traverse.  Maybe it makes sense to open it back up to give another option other than th SPHSQ in getting out of Bear?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> You can still access the old snowshed cross over from Bear no? Or is that higher up on Skyeburst and not accessible from Bear? It's been a long time since I've skied K any other time than early or late season, so my memory of the trail set up on that side of the mountain is a bit foggy.
> 
> I thought I had read in recent years that they'd blocked off that traverse. Maybe it makes sense to open it back up to give another option other than th SPHSQ in getting out of Bear?


 
One of the traverses has been closed.  I can't recall which one specifically.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> You can still access the old snowshed cross over from Bear no? . . . I thought I had read in recent years that they'd blocked off that traverse.  Maybe it makes sense to open it back up to give another option other than th SPHSQ in getting out of Bear?


It still physically exists, although most of the time it is blocked with netting. They have opened it occasionally at the very end of the season, when the mountain is no longer crowded. The problem with that trail, and the reason they closed it, is that it’s a major traffic headache everywhere it crosses other busy trails. Management has given no indication they will be re-opening it. The problem is that the days it would be the most useful (busy ones), are also the days when it would be the most dangerous to do so.



Black Phantom said:


> oakapple said:
> 
> 
> > Killington management has already made clear that the Snowdon Quad will be replaced, most likely with a high-speed quad. I don’t see the need for a six-pack there, and indeed it could be counter-productive. It was probably a mistake _not_ to put a six-pack along the Skye Peak Express Quad alignment, but for the time being that ship has sailed. I agree that the lines at the SPQ could be very annoying on peak days, without the South Ridge Triple as an alternative route out of Bear. The prevailing rumor is that the Snowdon Quad equipment will be installed on the old South Ridge Triple return alignment, but when that happens is an open question.
> ...


It has been reported repeatedly on KZone. Also, if you book a trip through Killington's travel department, at the end of your visit you get an email survey asking you to rate the importance of various capital projects. Replacing the Snowdon Quad is one of those listed, along with replacing the Peak Lodge (which is now underway).


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> You can still access the old snowshed cross over from Bear no?  Or is that higher up on Skyeburst and not accessible from Bear?  It's been a long time since I've skied K any other time than early or late season, so my memory of the trail set up on that side of the mountain is a bit foggy.
> 
> I thought I had read in recent years that they'd blocked off that traverse.  Maybe it makes sense to open it back up to give another option other than th SPHSQ in getting out of Bear?



They have been shut down completely. Pass revocation for first violation. 

GKW is lurking in the shadows...:angry:


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> You can still access the old snowshed cross over from Bear no? Or is that higher up on Skyeburst and not accessible from Bear? It's been a long time since I've skied K any other time than early or late season, so my memory of the trail set up on that side of the mountain is a bit foggy.
> 
> I thought I had read in recent years that they'd blocked off that traverse. Maybe it makes sense to open it back up to give another option other than th SPHSQ in getting out of Bear?


 
It's somewhat useable, just look for the bright orange fences and watch out for cross traffic.  Only worth doing if the SPE line is far outside the lift maze or the lift is entirely shut down.  

Biggest irony of their crossover and bear parks layout is that they have people cutting out of the middle of "The Stash", ducking the fence, crossing skyeburst, ducking another fence, then jumping blindly into middle dreamaker.   Or, you have twin tippers straight lining upper skyeburst.  Yay.

Sure it's somewhat better than when the crossover was mobbed with gapers, but the park layout at bear is just plain dumb.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 26, 2011)

Highway Star said:


> Biggest irony of their crossover and bear parks layout is that they have people cutting out of the middle of "The Stash", ducking the fence, crossing skyeburst, ducking another fence, then jumping blindly into middle dreamaker.


I don't see a whole lot of people doing that, as most guests respect trails that are out of bounds, either because they don't want their pass revoked, or simply because they figure that closed really means closed. Beyond that, you need to know where it is, and I believe it is no longer marked.



> Sure it's somewhat better than when the crossover was mobbed with gapers, but the park layout at bear is just plain dumb.


What did you think they should have done?


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 26, 2011)

oakapple said:


> I don't see a whole lot of people doing that, as most guests respect trails that are out of bounds, either because they don't want their pass revoked, or simply because they figure that closed really means closed. Beyond that, you need to know where it is, and I believe it is no longer marked.
> 
> 
> What did you think they should have done?



Put the parks at Ram's Head and not wreck some of the best advanced Blue on the mountain... Besides OL / DF they effectively ruined Bear, and I agree with HS, the parks are ridiculous...


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 26, 2011)

oakapple said:


> I don't see a whole lot of people doing that, as most guests respect trails that are out of bounds, either because they don't want their pass revoked, or simply because they figure that closed really means closed. Beyond that, you need to know where it is, and I believe it is no longer marked.



I'm sorry, but you're clearly not paying attention.  Maybe Killington management isn't either.  Try standing 50 yards up hill from the entrance of the dreamaker park mid day on a weekend.  There is a steady stream of park riders coming over from the stash, at least one every couple minutes, if not more.  Many of them make a blind jump from the crossover onto dreamaker. 

I would say a *majority* of serious park riders familiar with the mountain (or anyone with enough basic common sense to figure it out) are making this crossover when riding park on skye peak.

It really is quite a pathetically poor layout.  If you don't cut out to dreamaker, you get two OK jumps at the end of the stash, then have to ride through all the traffic in the skyeburst/viper pit intersection to get to the halfpipe.  If you do cut out, you get an easy traverse and the whole dreamaker jump line.  When park skier skip the stash, you can see them straightlining upper skyeburst and cutting into dreamaker.

IMHO, they really just need to move the main park back to lower wildfire, keeping everything on the same side of the quad.  Then put a lift on the pipe, and block it off from through traffic from above.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 26, 2011)

Also, overall, the parks have actually come a long way in the last few years.  They were great in 05-06, but then fell off.  The dreamaker park was bad for several seasons but is now about as good as it can get for being a crappy park trail.  The stash is OK but nothing special.  The pipe is usually pretty crappy and overly large for what they need.  They seem to know what they are doing, but are hampered by a poor top level plan.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 26, 2011)

That must be one of the last pipes in the east.  Stratton has one, as does Sugarloaf.  But most folks have stopped making them because they are just so expensive to make and get relatively little use.  I think someone once told me that Burke's cost, with snowmaking and maintenance, upwards of $50k.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2011)

$50K actually sounds a bit low to me for overall season cost.

I think most of the major resorts still have halfpipes

Snow
Stratton
Okemo
Killington
Sugarbush??
Stowe
Loon
Sunday River
Sugarloaf


----------



## Geoff (Aug 27, 2011)

Highway Star said:


> When park skier skip the stash, you can see them straightlining upper skyeburst and cutting into dreamaker.



When Dreammaker is groomed, you see them straightlining that, too.   A number of them really don't have the skills to do that, either.



			
				Highway Star said:
			
		

> IMHO, they really just need to move the main park back to lower wildfire, keeping everything on the same side of the quad.  Then put a lift on the pipe, and block it off from through traffic from above.



Instead of lower Wildfire, they should put it down the liftline.   Take advantage of that natural terrain feature at Darwin rock.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 27, 2011)

Sugarbush does not have a half pipe anymore.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 27, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Sugarbush does not have a half pipe anymore.



Given how tight Killington is with their operational budget, I'll be surprised if the pipe lives beyond their Dew Tour committment.   If somebody is paying you to blow the snow, sure.   If it's coming out of your snowmaking and grooming budget, maybe not.


----------



## threecy (Aug 27, 2011)

I believe Attitash and Waterville both had pipes last year.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 27, 2011)

Mount Snow usually has two... the main one which almost goes unused (is it really worth the money?) and the mini pipe that is usually filled with people...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 25, 2011)

Update. For those looking for a chair, *click here*. 

They are on sale for $300 each. 







And Killington's online store is interesting. You can still get leftover ASC souvenirs:


----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 25, 2011)

threecy said:


> I believe Attitash and Waterville both had pipes last year.



Nope, no pipe at Attitash for the last two seasons.  What was the half pipe (a cylinder cut into the actual ground, with water flowing down its middle) got snow blown into it.  Last season they scooped/pushed the snow around down in it to create some odd ridges cutting into the middle from the left and the right sides.   Kids took jumps off those ridges.

The year before was better.  They left whales in the middle of the "pipe" almost all season.  Kids would blast over those humps and crash on the downhill side, under the chairlift, to the audience's delight.

When the pipe was maintained and groomed, it was well travelled.  But its size (permanently wedged in between two chairlifts) was a foot or so too narrow to use for competitions and unable to be enlarged, so management decided it was just too expensive.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 26, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Update. For those looking for a chair, *click here*.
> 
> They are on sale for $300 each.



Thats so wierd.  Same thing happened on KZone link - brings you right back to this thread.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Thats so wierd. Same thing happened on KZone link - brings you right back to this thread.


 
You know, I noticed the same thing on KZone.  I don't know why that is.  

So to find the chairs, go here:  http://buy.killington.com/eStore/Co...roductGroupCode=8004&ProductCategoryCode=8002

And it is the item in the upper left hand corner.  

As mentioned, I saw these in an open parking lot, unlocked and lying out in the open.  So I think it is odd that if they are selling them that they have not announced it and don't seem to be securing them.


----------



## Stache (Sep 26, 2011)

I just bought chair #144 for my daughter's birthday present.







Hope to have it mounted/hanging in our backyard by 05/01/2012.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2011)

Stache said:


> I just bought chair #144 for my daughter's birthday present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice!  Does it include a seat panel and the safety bars?  I ask because the ones I see have no seat panels.


----------

